# Questions



## Luna (Apr 10, 2008)

.


----------



## BuZzZeRkEr (Apr 10, 2008)

don't use a flash.  use a tripod and long exposure.


----------



## John_05 (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm pretty sure a circular polarizer will help too.

I've only tried shots like that a couple of times,  but it helped me to use the filter, and to try to stand back as far as possible.


----------



## Helen B (Apr 11, 2008)

You will stand the best chance if you can shoot through a hole in black velvet or card, so that whatever is directly reflected in the glass is much darker than the artwork. The velvet or card will have to be at last twice the size of the artwork. The artwork can be illuminated by lights at 45 degrees - two or four lights, for even coverage - with flags or barn doors to prevent the lights from illuminating anything other than the artwork.

Unfortunately a polarizer over the lens would not do much good when straight on to glass - there is very little polarization at that angle.

Best,
Helen


----------



## Christie Photo (Apr 16, 2008)

Luna said:


> What is a good way to shoot art that is in a frame (behind glass) to avoid any reflections on the glass?



Remove the art from the frame.

I know it sounds like a pain, but that's what I've always done.  I do charge for doing it.  If that's a problem, I ask the client to have it done before bringing in the art.

-Pete


----------

